# Political quiz (Are you conservative, liberal, moderate?)



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Take this political quiz: http://www.okcupid.com/politics

I couldn't get the html to work so i just copy and pasted my results:

You are a 
Social Moderate (56% permissive)

and an... 
Economic Moderate (56% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Centrist

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are a 
Social Conservative (36% permissive)

and an... 
Economic Liberal (23% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Totalitarian

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

I have never thought of myself as an economic liberal, but a conservative! Does this mean like democratic republic tyranny? :stu


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

You are a 

Social Moderate 
(43% permissive)


and an... 

Economic Liberal 
(30% permissive)


You are best described as a:


Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

that's pretty accurate


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

You are a

Social Liberal
(65% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal
(25% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

You are a

Social Liberal
(63% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal
(36% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Centrist


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Social Liberal 
(65% permissive)

Economic Liberal 
(11% permissive)

Socialist [edit: Hmm.. probably. But a _democratic_ socialist, not a communist!]

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of right and wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

*You are a

Social Liberal 
(71% permissive)

and an...

Economic Moderate 
(41% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. *


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

You are a 

Social Liberal 
(63% permissive)


and an... 

Economic Liberal 
(28% permissive)


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. 

You are best described as a: Democrat 

__________________

Yep! That's me. :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

You are a Social Liberal (65% permissive) and an... Economic Liberal (18% permissive)

You are best described as a: Socialist.

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

Someone wanna translate this for me, please? I don't know much about political terms even though we went thru it in history last year.


----------



## Ewold (Oct 30, 2005)

You are a:

Social Liberal 
(83% permissive)

Economic Liberal 
(15% permissive)

You are best described as a:
Socialist

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

That test had too few labels :b.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

You are a 

Social Liberal 
(71% permissive)


and an... 

Economic Liberal 
(35% permissive)


You are best described as a:


Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. loc: (81, -57)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You are a:
 *Social Liberal* 
 (93% permissive)
 
and an... 
 *Economic Liberal* 
 (11% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

*Socialist* 

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

---

Well, bully for me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Your true political self:

You are a

Social Liberal 
(73% permissive)

and an...

Economic Moderate 
(43% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Your true political self:*

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(83% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Conservative* 
(80% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Libertarian*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

They don't try to slice libertarians into right & left (though I think 'left libertarian' is a contradiction.


----------



## Galactus (Mar 10, 2011)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(78% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(23% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Strong Democrat*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

It said I'm on the border of socialist and democrat, I'm right at the spot of where Gandhi is hah.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

You are a:
*Social Moderate*
(43% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Moderate* 
(41% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*CENTRIST* 

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not American but I took it anyway out of boredom (The life of one American is worth that of several foreigners? hmm)

 You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(61% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(18% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Socialist* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*Your true political self:*

 You are a  
*Social Conservative* 
(38% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(33% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Totalitarian* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

Wow! I had no idea... hmmm... interesting... but weird.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

*Your true political self:*

You are a 
*Social Conservative* 
(26% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(33% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Totalitarian*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(61% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(33% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Democrat*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

I think this is pretty much right I guess lol.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You are a

Social Liberal
(88% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal
(10% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Social Liberal 
(65% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(18% permissive)

You are best described as a:
Socialist

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

Suprise suprise :b

Interestingly enough though my civics teacher told us that the conservative party in Sweden would probably be called a socialist party in America.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(66% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(23% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Democrat*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

This is pretty much what I expected.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

jtb3485 said:


> You are a
> *Social Liberal*
> (66% permissive)
> 
> ...


I got the exact same result


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

*Social Moderate* 
(50% permissive)

*Economic Moderate* 
(41% permissive)
 
*Centrist*


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

You are a

*Social Liberal *
(73% permissive)

and an...

*Economic Liberal *
(5% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Socialist*

No surprise there, really.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(68% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(30% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Democrat*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

Interesting...


----------



## ctrlaltdelete (May 13, 2010)

You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(83% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Conservative* 
(85% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

*Libertarian

*Economic Conservative is a misnomer. I often wonder if these things intentionally conflate terminology.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

You are a
Social Liberal 
(65% permissive)

and an...
Economic Liberal 
(13% permissive)

You are best described as a:
Socialist
You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

figured.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(78% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(3% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Socialist*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(75% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(16% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Socialist* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

My 'You' is on Hilary's mouth and Obama's ear.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Dang, that's an old thread.

 You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(63% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(26% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Democrat* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

_You are a
Social Liberal (75% permissive)
and an...
Economic Liberal (11% permissive)
You are best described as a: Socialist_

Close enough..
I'm a social liberal :b


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

You are a

Social Moderate 
(43% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(21% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

You are a
*Social Liberal* 
(75% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(13% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Socialist*










You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

You are a 
Social Liberal 
(70% permissive)

and an... 
Economic Liberal 
(18% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Social Liberal* 
(73% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(26% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

*Democrat*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

A democrat? they stand for something?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(78% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Conservative* 
(63% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Libertarian*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Your true political self:

You are a

Social Liberal 
(65% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(28% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*Your true political self:*

 You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(76% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(21% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Socialist* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairnes

Woot for being a socialist :lol


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Your true political self:

You are a

Social Conservative 
(33% permissive)

and an...

Economic Moderate 
(41% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Centrist

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

ctrlaltdelete said:


> You are a
> *Social Liberal*
> (83% permissive)
> 
> ...


I agree, if you are 85% *permissive* you should be called _liberal_("Classical Liberals" is a term some people use to refer to economic liberals). "_Liberal_" today means _big govt utopian_. Soooo not liberal.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

*Your true political self:*

 You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(93% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Conservative* 
(88% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Anarchist* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

You are a

Social Moderate 
(50% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(10% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You are a 
Social Liberal 
(80% permissive)

and an... 
Economic Liberal 
(10% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist 


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

*Your true political self:*

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(73% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Moderate* 
(56% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Democrat*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

hmm...never would have though of myself as a democrat. According to the chart I'm right on the border with "libertarian", which suits me better.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You are a 
*Social Moderate* 
(43% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(15% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Strong Democrat*


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

You are a  
*Social Liberal* 
(68% permissive)
 
and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(20% permissive)
 
You are best described as a:

[SIZE=+2]*Socialist* [/SIZE]


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

You are a...

Social Liberal (63% permissive)

Economic Moderate (55% permissive)

You are best described as a...

Centrist


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(80% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(21% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist


It's funny how I am a liberal at both points but a socialist altogether. Like liberalism and socialism are totally interchangable...


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(78% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(30% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Strong Democrat* 

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You are a

Social Conservative 
(33% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(30% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Totalitarian


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait, so does everyone get "You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness."?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Wait, so does everyone get "You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness."?


Yes. They've got some sense of humour, those Americans.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Your true political self:

You are a 
*Social Liberal *
(75% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal *
(26% permissive)

You are best described as a:
*Strong Democrat*

Apparently on the verge of socialism. I used to be a centrist when I was 16. Dramatic change.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Your true political self:

You are a

Social Liberal 
(61% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(35% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

*Your true political self:*

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(80% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(5% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Socialist*


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness. 

Socialist. Oh boy xD


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Your true political self:*

 You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(63% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(36% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Centrist* 


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Your true political self:

You are a

Social Liberal 
(66% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(25% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.
--------> Awesome, when I click "famous people" I'm right on hilary clinton's face...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(76% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(30% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.

I consider myself more libertarian though. I hate political parties.

I believe this quiz more http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz










A left libertarian. Though since it seems like a think tank, possible bias.

Actually this one's better http://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> *Your true political self:*
> 
> You are a
> *Social Liberal*
> ...


lol you have got to be kidding me

You are a

*Social Liberal* 
(63% permissive)

and an...

*Economic Liberal* 
(38% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Centrist*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> lol you have got to be kidding me


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(68% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(28% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


-----

I have to say that some of the questions of this test confused me, but I am a liberal. But I do side with conservatives on some issues, such as the right to bear arms, which I support. But other issues, I think the government should provide social programs for all people, like universal health & dental care.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Political compass is better.
I get super-far left, mostly libertarian.

Communist-Anarchy anyone?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(66% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(36% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Economic Left/Right: -4.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.38 *


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

*Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.59*










plot twist: arnie and i are the same person?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

You are a

*Social Conservative* 
(21% permissive)

and an...

*Economic Conservative* 
(63% permissive)

You are best described as a:


*Republican*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

You are a

*Social Liberal 
(68% permissive)*

and an...

*Economic Liberal 
(13% permissive)*

You are best described as a:
*
Socialist
*

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(70% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(60% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Libertarian


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You are a

*Social Liberal 
(71% permissive)*

and an...

*Economic Liberal 
(5% permissive)*

You are best described as a:

*Socialist*


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Social Liberal 
(61% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(33% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(78% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(10% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You are a

*Social Liberal *
(70% permissive)

and an...

*Economic Liberal 
*(26% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat

You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(75% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(18% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist


It says I'm a socialist. I actually identify as a libertarian.


----------



## vivienleigh (Mar 4, 2013)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(66% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(20% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Socialist


You exhibit a very well-developed sense of Right and Wrong and believe in economic fairness.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I really don't like these political quizzes. The typical political spectrum is for debate societies and other useless wastes of time


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm both socially and economically moderate, making me a centrist.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

*Your true political self:*

You are a 
*Social Liberal* 
(60% permissive)

and an... 
*Economic Liberal* 
(33% permissive)

You are best described as a:

*Democrat*


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

You are a

Social Liberal 
(70% permissive)

and an...

Economic Liberal 
(25% permissive)

You are best described as a:

Democrat

Probably not 100% fair, since I'm not American and this was mainly for Americans. But I've always considered myself a liberal, so I think it's pretty accurate.


----------

